# Let's see your blinged-out rides!



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

One thing I really enjoy is personalizing my bikes with different colored bits. In the past I owned a white-framed bike which was pretty easy to accessorize. Same with a raw frame. I currently own a TX 29er and adding color to this ride is a little challenging. I'm thinking of going with some magenta/purple bits to add a bit of "pop". How have some of you accessorized your rides?


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes - tha's what I'm talking about!  I'm trying to get inspired. I didn't have access to my pictures yesterday so I was unable to attach some of my bikes, past and present. Thanks for playing, Stripes, and here goes!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hmm, bear with me - I'm having some technical difficulties uploading pics...


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

And one last one...


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Unfortunately the pics didn't turn out so great. The white bike got a lot of red accessories in the areas you mentioned above. I thought that turned out pretty nice without being "too much". Would have been awesome to have some red on the wheels, but I knew I eventually wanted to get something else, so didn't want to put too much money into it. The other bike, the Misfit Dissent 29er SS is actually raw (bad pic) and I have pink anodized parts on it - seatpost, grips, seatpost collar and headset spacers. The pink is a bit more subtle and much more to my taste.

I'd like to accessorize the TX 29er and am thinking of purple :thumbsup: But, I want to tie in with the other colors, too, so it doesn't look all disjointed. I really like the DMR Vault pedals, in magenta/blue.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i love my trance, i really do. but sometimes i look at this gem and i think, i'm gonna miss this bike when i sell it!!! i know i'm mostly alone on this, but i love gold. (not jewelry though...just bike bling)









and my current trance. if i really felt like blowing a bunch of money, i could get the I9 orange wheels. but my current wheels and hubs are good, and almost no weight saved. i'd be spending a grand for bling alone. we'll see!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

@ Nicole - tell me about it! There are some gorgeous purple hubs out there...but yeah, these wheels are nice and that option is far too pricey to justify for the sake of bling. But, ya know, if money was no object ...

I still think these would go great with your color scheme!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

oh they would be! problem is, i ride platforms only in the winter, and i already got really good ones (in gray. blagh. i know a powder coater though). who knows....maybe if i feel like treating myself some day.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Purple is mighty hard to find! I found some Blackspires and the DMR Vaults. I've only been able to find the Vaults through European vendors (in the magenta I like), as they have been discontinued. Figures! What's wrong with purple?? You can find bars in purple, and just about anything else. Why not pedals??


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

twentysix pedals are nuts.










and the new canfield crampon ultimates.









both are stupid money!


----------



## ikkin (Jul 17, 2008)

Deity makes some reasonably priced ($80) purple pedals (and matching bars and seatpost collars) that will likely go on my new build.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I saw those too, and about choked on my lunch.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice! Thanks for the tip! The one thing I was worried about was matching colors between the different manufacturers.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

diety

seems to me, all the "purple" bling is more of an anodized magenta color. but at least you'll be able to find matching parts. Raceface makes a lot of bright colors, as do crank bros.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

holy crapola the twenty6 stuff is hot!

Twenty6 Products - Products


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

NicoleB28 said:


> holy crapola the twenty6 stuff is hot!
> 
> Twenty6 Products - Products


Yeah, I know! I just settled on some Blackspire pedals, Race Face Atlas bars, and Salsa lip-lock seatpost collar.  I know they are all different manufacturers, but am hoping they'll all be so far apart it'll be harder to notice. Plus, the bars were on sale .


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

My road bike has a black/pink theme going on. I added pink bottle cages, pink grip tape, and my LBS shop surprised me by putting on pink cable ends when they did the grip tape. Now I just want to get some nice looking flat black rims. Here's a photo (I've since swapped out that gosh awful white stem for a flat black one, haha...)









For my new mountain bike I am unsure how to go... it's a '13 Epic Expert. I don't really want to go crazy with pink stuff, but still want some touches. I was thinking of adding pink locking rings to my grips, and pink nipples on my wheels, or perhaps springing for some Industry Nine wheels that are all pink. Still deciding...


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

@sooshee-beautiful! Black rims will look sweet on your road bike! Can't wait to see what you do to your Epic. Have you checked out Purely Custom? You can add some nice bits through them. Also what about pink spacers and seatpost collar? Not a lot of pink at once, but might add that "pop"?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

grabbed some white grips...just because! i know they will get grubby real soon, but hey, whatev!


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

petey15 said:


> @sooshee-beautiful! Black rims will look sweet on your road bike! Can't wait to see what you do to your Epic. Have you checked out Purely Custom? You can add some nice bits through them. Also what about pink spacers and seatpost collar? Not a lot of pink at once, but might add that "pop"?


Oh man, that website is awesome! I'll definitely have to think of what little things to do on the Epic. Luckily the bike is all black carbon with a bit of silver, so it makes it easy to add color!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

@ Nicole - Nice! Are those for the Trance? Lovin' it! 

@ sooshee - yeah, I've gotten several things through that store over the last few years. You're so lucky - black is easy to accessorize! I'm hoping my bike doesn't look too muttish when I'm done. We'll see!


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

I am also kinda in the same boat. I am building up a Salsa Selma frame and I am going with a combination of blue and white components. I noticed right away the issues with blue components that you mentioned, Stripes. The frame came with a blue Salsa seatpost collar and a blue Cane Creek headset and the blues are quite different. I am going with blue Hope hubs, nipples, and Race Face Atlas stem, and I hope that those components are far-enough removed from each other that slight differences won't be too noticeable. We shall see... I'll post a pic of what I have so far later today.

I did some minor bling on my Maverick - white components are sooo much easier.















Those purple anodized pedals look sweet!


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Here's my bike (getting a shower - it was cold outside). Red does seem to be the easiest bling to find and it's usually consistently colored. 

Red bling bits: Odi grip clamps (white grips - they get dirty), seat clamp, headset spacers, cap, and bolt, chain ring bolts, hubs, spoke nipples. The pedals are pink as they came off my downhill bike and they are too expensive to replace (Twenty6). 

The inner tube duct tape is pretty gawdy - blame my husband for that one. I really like the look of white rims, but the weight penalty wasn't worth it and they'd always be dirty (this photo is a rare picture of the bike being washed - there was so much salt on the roads when we transported the bikes that we had to wash them.)


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

yes Petey, for the Trance. the lockon dealies are red, but they dont clash with the orange. they're almost a pale red, so it works. they almost look.....strange on the bike. white grips and orange bars? sort of homely in an endearing way  i feel like i need to get a white saddle to balance it out.

Ibis was my dream bike for a while, though, even their size small would have been a tad longer than i prefer.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

miatagal96 said:


> Here's my bike (getting a shower - it was cold outside).


I'm so happy to see that I am not the only one who showers their bike in the shower!

Last night I was looking at Industry Nine wheels for my Epic... their pink shade seems to be too much on the "baby pink" end of the spectrum... I'm much more of a fan of the raspberry/dark pink shade, so I'm thinking the Epic might end up with purple accessories instead...


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's what I have so far...

The Atlas stem is very close in color to the Cane Creek headset (close enough for me). I am still trying to decide if the handlebars clash too much with the frame. I've got white Halo Vapour rims for it, too.























I might be going a bit overboard, the other "bling" you've all posted is so tastefully done (I love your "kitty" accessory, miatagal!). My boyfriend has been giving me some crap (jokingly, of course) about my color choices. I want it to be a bit outrageous, though, since my other bikes are fairly standard.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

NicoleB28 said:


> yes Petey, for the Trance. the lockon dealies are red, but they dont clash with the orange. they're almost a pale red, so it works. they almost look.....strange on the bike. white grips and orange bars? sort of homely in an endearing way  i feel like i need to get a white saddle to balance it out.
> 
> Ibis was my dream bike for a while, though, even their size small would have been a tad longer than i prefer.


Pictures, please!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

sooshee said:


> I'm so happy to see that I am not the only one who showers their bike in the shower!
> 
> Last night I was looking at Industry Nine wheels for my Epic... their pink shade seems to be too much on the "baby pink" end of the spectrum... I'm much more of a fan of the raspberry/dark pink shade, so I'm thinking the Epic might end up with purple accessories instead...


That raspberry color is pretty sweet! I'm going to have to try that shower trick with the bike, too.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

RadioActive said:


> Here's what I have so far...
> 
> The Atlas stem is very close in color to the Cane Creek headset (close enough for me). I am still trying to decide if the handlebars clash too much with the frame. I've got white Halo Vapour rims for it, too.
> 
> ...


Ooh, I like that! The Atlas stem is gorgeous. Looking good! I'm waiting for someone (please) to come out with 1.25" stems and spacers. Not sure when that will happen, so for now, they have to stay o.e. black


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I like that Salsa!


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Any ano color bits will work on a black frame. I prefer matte black. Here's my '07 Specialized Rockhopper in black and bling...I mean BLUE!

















With new flat bar









2005 Jamis dakar XLT w/ red bits









2012 Cannondale Bad Boy 5 w/ green bits









I've been thinking about replacing my Kermit Green '08 Niner Air9 for a matte black '12 Air9. Ano purple would go very nice with black!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ All very nice! Did you put the she-devil decal on your fork? What saddle do you have on your Rockhopper with the blue?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I wanted some white stuff on the Fatback snow bike I built Fall 2011. Ritchey "wet white" stem/post, Specialized saddle, Fyxxation pedals, Oury grips (I switched to ESI's this winter).


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ The white looks very nice! How much snow did end up with from the storm?


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Stripes said:


> Ooo.. Purple.. Wish I could afford to do purple.. Purple is awesome, especially with the titanium color frame I have.
> 
> I went with the Straitline de factos for two reasons (bling was optional):
> - concave
> ...


Great taste stripes, i have 3 sets of these de factos, a killer pedal, and yes they do come in orange i have a pair.

I use every straitline component i can, they are unsurpassed in craftmanship and quality.

Their stem the pinchclamp is by a mile the finest looking bit of bling ive ever seen on a bike, i have one in orange on a flat black reign matched up with an orange straitline seatclamp and pedals, it looks hot.

Straitline have some killer ano colours, they have a very nice candy floss pink too for the girls or guys for that matter..

@ Nicole, loverly looking BMC in black, looks the bomb girl..

If you girls are looking for some purple, Deity have some quality stuff in purple, and be sure to check out their bars in ano colours, i rock some dirty 30s, killer bars and sweet looking.

cheers


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

petey15 said:


> ^ The white looks very nice! How much snow did end up with from the storm?


It's hard to tell here on the hill with the drifting, but I'd say about a foot, and 2' anywhere you have to shovel!


----------



## Lucyvet (Feb 18, 2011)

I love the black/blue Salsa and Specialized, Radioactive and Djork! 

That fatbike is awesome too, mtbxplorer  I want a fatbike so bad, especially now we have a decent amount of snow. Maybe next winter!

I would looooove a bike that Ventana raspberry color. I have a Rocky Mountain that is matt black with red and purple bits, will get pictures up later


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

I am not much for bright colors, but I have been doing my best to get stuff that goes nicely together! I scraped the clearance bins for my build, and *mostly* things match nicely. I really liked the colors on the frame, which was the first thing I got. I got lucky with the colors on it, it was a take-it-or-leave-it kinda deal, and the fact it was NOT obnoxious girly colors but still female specific geometry sold me. It is a nice navy blue with grey, white, and black. The colors of all my components follow that palette, so I expect it should come together pretty well, even if most color choices weren't very conscious.  In terms of blue, I was able to get a bit of bling without spending extra. A salsa seatpost clamp in 'pewter', I believe was the color name. It is a sort of bluish grey, isn't a match to anything on the frame as much as a mix of a few colors. I think it looks nice! Just ordered a pair of Wellgo Mg-1 off of ebay. They had a nice deep blue navy color. I don't expect it to be an exact match, but they look pretty close. I read the paint chips and scratches super easily, so I expect once the color gets 'worn it', it will reduce the brightness and match much better  The only clashing is my fork, which has a touch of red in the logo and gold stanchions. It's a really nice fork, so I wasn't going to argue with it  Oh, I forgot about the stem. It has a touch of red too... I like how the saddle accents match very nicely as well  That was unintentional, but I was VERY happy with the color scheme when I got it!

I am still putting things together, but this is the gist of it...









Everything that isn't on the bike is black or silver. Silver rims and spokes, black hubs and tires. Rear derailleur is black, brakes are black with grey accents. Shifters are black, grips are black, brake levers are black with silver accents, headset cap is black, spacers are black (I think I *may* have grabbed a silver one too...). Found some housing in grey to mix things up.  Boring, I know... but it doesn't clash, which I consider an achievement.  My methods of sourcing everything was very unfocused beyond 'most bang for the buck within my budget that fits with everything else'. Colors were a nice surprise when I had options!

Now for my current bike... oh dear. It looks like something that belongs at burning man  Really, more like something that should be burned at burning man... It is my current mountain bike until I finish this build, but is also my commuter! I made sure that people can see it at night . Picture this:

A 17 year-old teal green entry level sporting goods store mountain bike.









With blue reflector tape on the seat tube and chainstays.









Blue neon lights around the top tube and down tube.









Light up blue valve caps.









I like blue. 

And covered with bags. And a rack. Super bright Cree light. Clashing red chinese knock-off knog lights on the back. Yes, it goes on the trails just like that too  I never have to lock up my ghetto fabulous ride. No one would be caught dead on it... and it would be really hard to sneak away on anyways  Admit it, ya'll are jealous!  I have no shame >.<


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

@ Bikemaya - I like your style and sense of humor! On my old Yukon, I worked hard to add white parts so that the white in the logo would stand out more. I didn't particularly care for the color when I first bought it, but that was the least of my concerns at the time. I learned on it and it got me on the trails. After a few years I decided to upgrade various parts and went with white. I need to take a more updated photo because it has some white cables on it now, too. 

I'm kind of going out on a limb...or whim on getting some purple components for my TX 29er, but I just really wanted to make it my own...and "different". I thought ano purple would look cool with the blue, white and polished aluminum on the bike. Parts are ordered and I'm anxiously awaiting their arrival. Even though they are all from different manufacturers, I'm hoping they will be far enough apart to not notice differences in shade.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

dont worry Maya, most of us started out on bikes like that! granted, i was 12, but hey, i didnt know what i was missing, so i had a blast


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

When I was 12, I had a rigid maroon 24" Husky from Toys 'R' Us! When I was 9 or so, my dad let my brother and I pick out something at the toy store to keep us entertained all summer. I had been begging for a mountain bike, as I had outgrown my kid's bike that had the training wheels removed a few years before. He told me that would be a good choice for summer, and I agreed. I *really* wanted a Super Nintendo too, which is what my brother got. I knew my parents wouldn't let me get the Nintendo though, they refused to ever get me any games (and I didn't get allowance to buy my own...) cause I was fat and a girl. So, totally inappropriate, I guess. I picked out the pretty maroon bike that was the least girly and most bad-ass looking. 

I rode the **** outta that thing! Started on the street, then dragged it up the mountain (ok, very large hill) across the street and rode it around the concrete overflow ditch up top. I tried riding down the hill a few times, but always got too scared! I dragged that bike around with me all day when I went hiking, cause I didn't really understand that mountain bikes were meant for RIDING IN THE MOUNTAINS. I would drag it to dirt paths and into other neighborhoods to ride around 

My parents saw me having so much fun, they got bikes for THE WHOLE FAMILY in fall so we could RIDE TOGETHER. Including my brother. Who already got his Super Nintendo. And now got a bike too. No, I did not get a nintendo. Yes, I am still bitter!  We went on a few family rides before everyone lost interest. My brother and I still rode around the neighborhood like kids for a few years. I have no clue what happened to my bike, or why I stopped riding. I don't remember the last time I saw it hanging in the rafters with the rest of the family's bikes, so I have a feeling I trashed it and it got tossed. Makes sense, since I used my bike far more than anyone else 

My parents moved last fall. I happened to be passing through town. They still had their old bikes. My dad had ridden his maybe half a dozen times, and my mom had ridden hers even less (though I did take it to college with me for a year, then brought it back since school season= season that was too effin cold to ride it most days). They pulled them down and asked me if I wanted them, and I said yes  Brought them down here, took them to the LBS. The LBS guy scratched his head looking at the bikes, asking where I got them. I told them they were in storage. He wiped the dust off one and skeptically asked how long (he didn't seem to believe me...). Oh, 15 years or so in a garage in a nice, cold town. Both bikes still had the original tires, in perfect shape, with 90%+ tread. Only thing they needed were new brake pads (they were petrified on both bikes, and the LBS missed that...) and one needed new grips. And a clean up. The LBS did a horrible job on the tuneup. Maybe they thought I was lying when I said they were in storage for 15 years? Or that I would never ride them and not notice? Everything needed to be readjusted after I got them back, and I know the only thing they lubed was the chains. Brakes were fubar, had to fix them myself. New grips were installed wrong (ergonomic ones...) *sigh*

Anyways, the bike I described was my mom's bike she rode back in my Huffy days  That gawddamned Diamondback WILL NOT BREAK. I gotta give it credit. It is beat up to all hell, but nothing major has broken. I am giving it a proper retirement. It didn't get nearly enough miles. It still has plenty more on it before it is surrendered for scrap metal! I also have my dad's 'goose. It has a higher end component set on it, but doesn't fit me as well. Also, it handles like a barge in contrast to the Diamondback that handles like a much more nimble houseboat. You gotta love your line and commit the **** outta them on these things, cause you are married to it!  They are definitely fire road type mountain bikes, but I am having a blast pushing them and myself by taking them down some small dirt hills and picking through technical rocky cactus-y stuff on a new line I have been making through non-trail desert  I already know what trail I am going to pop my new bike's cherry on, I have been scouting it for a month now  It has too much speed in the technical and rocky stuff for me to have enough confidence to take the Diamondback through it, but it doesn't look like anything too difficult overall. The new build will be able to stop and modulate on a dime to the $50 worth of scrap Diamondback CroMoly 

For a last thought that is still on topic, I have been considering streamers. Because, well, STREAMERS. Like, silver and navy. And they weigh very little. Maybe I should ask the weight weenies what the weight penalty is on streamers over regular plugs?  I might even make my own with some cool stars and moon ribbon cause I like stars and moons! How many people do you see with STREAMERS on the trail?! I am telling you, I am going to start a trend here. Streamers are totally going to be coming back  There is no cooler bling out there!!


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone! I am still undecided on the stem, though, and I am thinking the handlebars need to go (I loooove the Crank Brothers Cobalt 3s, but the color is just slightly different than the frame - it has a green hue to it versus the blue that the frame has, and it clashes a bit too much). I'll wait until I build the wheels up before I make a decision on the stem. I absolutely love the topo design on the stem (it appeals to my first and foremost passion, backpacking), but if it doesn't flow with the rest of the bike... well...

mtbxplorer - I love the Fatback! How have the white saddle and grips held up? I've already decided on a white saddle for my hardtail, but I was thinking of going with grey grips because I feared that white would get too grungy too quickly. 

Nicole - that BMC is droolworthy. I am sorry that you're letting it go! My boyfriend is snagging an El Guapo with the Cobalt rims - they are sooo sexy. 

Bikemaya - the lights on your commuter are great! I thought about doing something similar with my commuter - wrapping it in EL wire or such - but now I live too far away from work to commute by bike (I take the bus instead), and so I really don't have a commuter anymore. And great start on your Haro! :thumbsup:

The weather wasn't too cooperative today (I won't complain about more snow! We need it!) and our planned ride was scrapped (so we went and had some beers instead). Time to go tune a fork.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ I was wondering about those Cobalt bars you had on there and was going to ask what color they were because they did have a greenish tint to them. Too bad you are thinking of replacing the stem, too? I agree, I love that stem. I have to go back to your pics and look again at the colors...


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Have you considered keeping the stem and doing white bars? What wheels are you looking at? Are you going to run HRD's? What color were you thinking of doing on your rim tape?


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Uh oh, I just looked at Twenty6... might have to get a seat post clamp in purple


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

sooshee said:


> Uh oh, I just looked at Twenty6... might have to get a seat post clamp in purple


I forgot to say that Blackmarket, have some nice purple ano stuff, their underboss stems are really nice in purple, check them out.

@Maya, love you style girl, great posts above, i really enjoyed them, thanks


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

petey15 said:


> Have you considered keeping the stem and doing white bars? What wheels are you looking at? Are you going to run HRD's? What color were you thinking of doing on your rim tape?


I have thought about going with white bars, but I am still undecided. The boyfriend thinks white bars would make it look too BMX-ish. He says carbon would look better (and it would go well with the bike - the seat stays are carbon). I am just trying to avoid going with any black components - a raw carbon finish isn't quite black, especially in the sun, so it's an option.

I am going to hold off on making a final decision on the stem until my wheels are built. I have white Halo Vapour rims ( Halorims_Rims - Vapour tubeless ready XC/Trail rims. - Product Information -unfortunately the white ones aren't pictured) and I am going to match them with blue Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs. I am thinking about getting blue nipples and silver spokes. I have a feeling that the Hope blue will be darker like the RaceFace blue and that it'll all balance out (at least I hope so!).

What are HRDs?


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh, lol, my bad. Your frame had me thinking about fat bikes, and I was referring to Holy Rolling Darryl rims. Oops! I think your wheels are going to look awesome! My old Giant Yukon has Azonic wheels w/ the white spokes (got them before the brand was really well known and cheaper). I have white Sette handlebars on it, w/ white Gusset pedals. I was definitely going for the box look on that one. I thought I saw another build somewhere, with a blue Salsa frame and white bits...might have been on the fat bike forum? You might want to check that out for comparison?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

RadioActive said:


> mtbxplorer - I love the Fatback! How have the white saddle and grips held up? I've already decided on a white saddle for my hardtail, but I was thinking of going with grey grips because I feared that white would get too grungy too quickly.


Hi, R-active, good to see you on here. Sorry about the loss of the bikecommute. The white saddle stays surprisingly clean, although I mostly use it in winter, so it sees less dirt than a regular MTB. The grips do get a bit grungy, even though they are often hidden by my pogies (bar mitts). A great way to clean them, the saddle, and the whole bike, is with a few Armor all Cleaning (not the shine ones) Wipes. I get them in a 50 wipe tub at Walmart's auto aisle, which lasts quite a while. Much quicker and less messy than a full bike wash. I've had blue grips on another bike, and those got grungy too - probably black is the only real grunge-hider.


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

petey15 said:


> Oh, lol, my bad. Your frame had me thinking about fat bikes, and I was referring to Holy Rolling Darryl rims. Oops! I think your wheels are going to look awesome! My old Giant Yukon has Azonic wheels w/ the white spokes (got them before the brand was really well known and cheaper). I have white Sette handlebars on it, w/ white Gusset pedals. I was definitely going for the box look on that one. I thought I saw another build somewhere, with a blue Salsa frame and white bits...might have been on the fat bike forum? You might want to check that out for comparison?


Haha, no worries. I would looove to build up a fatbike (if I lived in a place that saw more snow, I would have one). I'll look for the Salsa you mentioned; I have looked at other Selma builds to get some ideas for mine - most people went with mostly black components on them, and I think I came across _one_ with white rims a while back...

Mtbxplorer - thanks! I did hate to give up my bike commute. I stopped posting in the commuter thread after I moved out here to NM - I guess I just got busy and overwhelmed by the change (aside from my brief 3 months in Idaho Falls, I've lived in Las Vegas all of my life until May 2011). I lived up in Los Alamos for about a year and I was able to ride to work then, but I decided to move in with my boyfriend here in Santa Fe last September and 35 miles to work each way plus the hills is just too much.  I had even picked up a new commuter ('83 Trek 640) that's a blast to ride (I gave my Novara to my sister to encourage her to start riding), but now I only use it on the rare days that I get off of work early (throw it on the bus so that I can ride home from one of the other bus stops). Thanks for the tips on keeping the saddle clean! I usually have some of those wipes around for my car. It is definitely more of a challenge keeping stuff clean here in the desert.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

RadioActive said:


> I have thought about going with white bars, but I am still undecided. The boyfriend thinks white bars would make it look too BMX-ish. He says carbon would look better (and it would go well with the bike - the seat stays are carbon). I am just trying to avoid going with any black components - a raw carbon finish isn't quite black, especially in the sun, so it's an option.
> 
> I am going to hold off on making a final decision on the stem until my wheels are built. I have white Halo Vapour rims ( Halorims_Rims - Vapour tubeless ready XC/Trail rims. - Product Information -unfortunately the white ones aren't pictured) and I am going to match them with blue Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs. I am thinking about getting blue nipples and silver spokes. I have a feeling that the Hope blue will be darker like the RaceFace blue and that it'll all balance out (at least I hope so!).
> 
> What are HRDs?


Oops, my bad, I somehow got it in my head you were building up a fat bike (probably because I've been lusting after the Mukluks). Anyway, HRDs are Holy Rolling Darryl's, and the are drilled out fat bike rims. I love mtbxplorer's Fatback, too.

Lol, well, I know what you mean about the white bars maybe making the bike look too bmx-y, that's the look I was going for with my old Yukon. I had visions of doing some park stuff (read-delusions) on it. So that bike got Azonic Outlaw wheels w/ white hubs, rims and spokes (with wheels called Outlaw, it had to be [email protected], right? ), white pedals, and white bars. I think it looks tough...tougher than I am at this point.

It'll be cool to see what you end up doing with the wheels.


----------



## Lucyvet (Feb 18, 2011)

Radioactive - Those wheels sound like they will be great! I'd love to see pictures when you are finished 

This is my current bike, a Rocky Mountain Altitude 970. I just treated myself to Canfield pedals to celebrate the first year of having my own business. They are great and the color perfectly matches the Raceface purple, so I am happy. I was going to just get more red bling but I'm glad I took a chance on the purple. Sorry about all the mud/snow...


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

See, I like that - going with a different color, especially the purple ! What a great way to celebrate your success- congratulations!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I picked up this DJ frame for $99... a killer deal. I am spending the winter building it up. Thanks for ideas for blingy pedals /grips and seats!
I have a wheel set and fork. (pics to follow)










I am pining for warm spring temperatures to melt the snow on the backyard pump track!










I should have the bike ready for a spring launch.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Oh wow, just look at those colors, you could have a field day with that frame! And your own pump track? Yeah, I bet you can't wait for the snow to melt. Jealous


----------



## Lucyvet (Feb 18, 2011)

petey15 said:


> See, I like that - going with a different color, especially the purple ! What a great way to celebrate your success- congratulations!


Thanks petey! 

Cyclelicious, that DJ frame is really cool! Having your own pump track must be awesome!


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

petey15 said:


> ^ All very nice! Did you put the she-devil decal on your fork? What saddle do you have on your Rockhopper with the blue?


Yeah, it's a vinyl decal I got off Ebay. Here's the back part of the fork.










Guess what it says? Hehe.

The saddle is a Coda that was in my parts bin. Not the most comfortable but certainly ridable. The blue accent on it makes up for it, and it works fine, so I'm not gonna replace it anytime soon.

Speaking of white accents, here's my Niner Air9. I used the NINER decal color as inspiration for what color highlight I wanted to use. White seemed logical. It's just the brake cable housing, grips, and pedals though. As far as parts are concerned, I used silver on seatpost, stem, crankset. Then a carbon saddle to match with the fork and touched off with a carbon seatpost clamp and headset spacer.










Edit to add: Some really nice bikes! Love the fat bike. Saw one at JensonUSA last time I was there. I think it was a Surley. Really neat looking. Of course, I have no use for one here in SoCal or for the type of riding I do. I'm really digging the black bike gold accents now. Gold can make or break a bike--design-wise


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

Lucyvet - I love the purple! If purple could have worked on any of my bikes... 

Cyclelicious - Awesome DJ frame! I can't wait to see it built up. 

Ugh, I am fighting with my other computer right now... Linux... :madman: I needed a break. Looking at bikes is always a nice distraction.

I've decided to send back the Cobalt 3 handlebars . They just don't quite work with the frame color.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

All kinds of goodies on here! Djork, nice job on the Niner!

Cyclelicious, you will find a lot of range bikes on the fatbike forum if you want more ideas.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Some of my purple parts have arrived and what better way to celebrate Valentine's Day, than to treat your bike to some love? 

Forgive the not-so-great indoor pictures. Limited room and the only blank walls in my place are those in the hallway.















I'm still waiting on the Blackspire pedals - they were backordered. I think I'm really digging the purple with this bike, though!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

nice! what else do you having coming?

and i feel like a total nerd saying this, but i "bedazzled" my helmet. yep...i glued on some gemstones. i know, right? i'll have to take a pic later.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> nice! what else do you having coming?
> 
> and i feel like a total nerd saying this, but i "bedazzled" my helmet. yep...i glued on some gemstones. i know, right? i'll have to take a pic later.


Bwahahhahahahahhahahahahaha pure 24k gold......pics or it didnt happen.......


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

So far, just the Blackspire Pedals. I will probably get some different grips at some point, with purple clamps, of course.  I'm trying to keep it to a minimum...this kind of thing can quickly get out of hand for me .


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

oh, i WILL Tones. they are gold and silver stick-on rhinestones. my helmet is "burnt orange" and looks quite nice if i do say so myself.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Tone's said:


> Bwahahhahahahahhahahahahaha pure 24k gold......pics or it didnt happen.......


Now THIS I have to see!!! This is going to be great!


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Speedgoat is clearing out some bling!

I was going to post the link to the Hope front hubs, but it seems I got the last one  There has been a huge headache involving the NOS Hadley I got, namely finding a rotor for it. The rotor would have cost more than the Hope hub. Ummm... ya. It's going back up on ebay.

It's electric blue! It won't match a gawd damned thing on my bike, but who cares? HOPE HUB. I also need a new rim (36h) and spokes (making the Hadley work was my only option to avoid this...) and a rotor anyways... but the rotor for this one is only $10!

Speedgoat still has some upgrade brake levers for $29. Pink Shimano and weird green Hayes. Look through the Hope seat clamps too. They have QR and regular in various colors and sizes. $10 for regular, $13.65 for QR. Such cheap bling, no reason not to have some!!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i wasnt kidding.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ You will be Princess Nicole in my mind from now on.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

That. Is. The. Coolest. Helmet. Evah! What did you use? Now that totally goes with this thread! You doing the bike, too?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

it's just just my LG robota helmet, and stick-on gems (reinforced with glue).


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Bling bling, money ain't a thing!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Air9 Carbon SS w/SID WC Fork, Formula Brakes, and Memphis-Bling I9 Trail 24 wheels:


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> i wasnt kidding.
> 
> View attachment 772223


LOL, love your style Nic, but really i think you should go all out and cover the whole thing, i mean every mm of it, yes it might add some weight but you could handle it.
What about some pearls, shells, stones, mother of pearl, yes even the visor and the straps, go all out girl, if anybody can pull it off its you......


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

The Hope front hub came in, so I decided to compare all of the blue ano parts I've acquired so far. The blue on the Atlas stem is just too different from the other parts. The hub closely matches Salsa's blue, which is nice. So it looks like I'm still in the market for a stem (I am considering the Answer Rove stem, either the white XC one or the charcoal AM one - if the charcoal is a neutral grey). Here are a couple of photos to show the color difference (it is rather difficult to get the shade of the stem to show up correctly in photos):

















Luckily, a friend of mine is thinking about taking the Atlas stem off my hands to put on his rig.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh, ok, nice pic- you can really appreciate the difference in the blues. Did you want to try to get another anodized blue stem at this point? Did you check out Loaded Precision, they have them in blue?


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

Really want the red handlebars I saw earlier on...but here it is so far!


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I just picked up a new cyclocross bike (well... I had the LBS put it in the back room for me with my name on it, LOL) and it has orange on the fork so I'm thinking I need to do some orange accents... thinking orange grip tape for sure!


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

DRILLINDK said:


> Really want the red handlebars I saw earlier on...but here it is so far!


That bike looks sweet, the only thing that im not keen on is the style of stem you have on there, but mighty sweet bike..


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Tones. The stem and saddle are loaners from my LBS. I'm planning on riding a few different variations in lengths, etc to figure out what feels best. Any suggestions? 

Ultimately, I wanna go with a carbon stem in a attempt to get the bike weight below 24lbs.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

No where near the money as some of these bikes but they still make me smile. 
I wish they sold the grips I have on the white bike in orange but I will have to get something different.


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

petey15 said:


> Oh, ok, nice pic- you can really appreciate the difference in the blues. Did you want to try to get another anodized blue stem at this point? Did you check out Loaded Precision, they have them in blue?


I have looked at Loaded Precision, but I think I am going to skip the blue ano for the stem/bars/seatpost. However, I think I should get the wheels built first and see how the bike is looking after that, then proceed. But I have been checking these out:
















I really wish one of our local bike shops carried more obscure brands such as this. But I am thinking that the "charcoal" color is a neutral grey and would go well with the frame color. Otherwise, the white one should work fine.

Nice Tallboy, DRILLINDK! I love the red on black. :thumbsup:

kjlued - sweet orange pedals! I am rather partial to orange.  I'm betting that'll be a fun bike to add a little bling to.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ooh, yeah, the red and black are gorgeous! Very nice! Lots of choices out there in those colors to play with, too.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Are those grips you're talking about PDW's? I have those (in pink) on my Misfit Dissent. Love those things. Gussets on the Marin, or something else? 

I was excited to see that Purely Custom now makes head caps in the 1.25" diameter size. Hmmmm...


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

petey15 said:


> Are those grips you're talking about PDW's? I have those (in pink) on my Misfit Dissent. Love those things. Gussets on the Marin, or something else?


Yeah, the are PDW's 
They are great.

I also have the MG1 Pedals

Then on the GT, I have the VP-001 Pedals. 
The VP's are really nice.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Stripes said:


> Thank you for starting this thread. You inspired me to write this
> Chronic Upgraditis | MTB4Her


So true - on all accounts! My first "real" mountain bike was a 2005 Giant Yukon hardtail. I've replaced the stem, handlebars, cables, pedals, bb, crankset, put on a bashguard, replaced the saddle, replaced the fork, the wheels and the brakes! The only things I haven't changed are the cassette, the shifters, and the chainrings. Yup, those are the only OE parts, aside from the frame.  I'm going to have to post a pic of that one...


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

RadioActive said:


> I have looked at Loaded Precision, but I think I am going to skip the blue ano for the stem/bars/seatpost. However, I think I should get the wheels built first and see how the bike is looking after that, then proceed. But I have been checking these out:
> 
> View attachment 775004
> 
> ...


I've had both the white, and the charcoal gray Answer Rove stems. I am very impressed with their products, plus they are nice to look at. :thumbsup:


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha! That's such an awesome story. It belongs in Passion too. Streamers, what ever, it's not the number of miles (or the bling), it's the number smiles. I can personally say I can have lots of fun on a mountain bike no matter what I am riding.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha! This is such a great story, it belongs in Passion. Bling or not, it's not the number of miles (or bling), it's the number of smiles.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

*Update!*

Purple Blackspire pedals finally arrived and I installed them last night. Not the best photo, but you get the picture


----------



## yeti575nut (Oct 25, 2012)

this is my budget bling titus racer x build...

custom decals, straitline pedals, answer limited stem by fixation all shimano xt group. 

ready for this spring , cant wait...


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ @Yeti...that is beautiful! Lots of attention to detail, right down to the custom decals. Talk about Pretty in Pink! :thumbs up:


----------



## gren737 (May 10, 2008)

Here is my new rig, don't mind the red pedals. Those are the hubby's, I was trying them out. I'll be getting a set of the special edition black and green Straitline Amp's! I've had this about 2 weeks now and it is an absolute rocketship.
I also don't have my front wheel on it yet, still waiting for Easton to ship my 20-15mm adapter.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Whistle! Purple and green are gonna look cool on that thing!


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

petey15 said:


> One thing I really enjoy is personalizing my bikes with different colored bits. In the past I owned a white-framed bike which was pretty easy to accessorize. Same with a raw frame. I currently own a TX 29er and adding color to this ride is a little challenging. I'm thinking of going with some magenta/purple bits to add a bit of "pop". How have some of you accessorized your rides?


I went blinged out monochrome with a smattering of red on my GF's chiner carbon hardtail build. Chris King hubs, Stan's 355 wheel set with DT revolution spokes and tubeless Racing Ralph tires, Race Face carbon bars and stem cap, Hope clamp, Selle San Marco Apside ladies saddle, Elixir 5 hydro brakes, X7 shifting, Stylo cranks and XT cassette.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

+1 Agreed!


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm pretty darn excited, I found a TT helmet that matches my black and pink road bike! Which is ironic, because my TT bike is black and red, but nonetheless, black and pink!!! So excited, haha.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

RadioActive said:


> I am also kinda in the same boat. I am building up a Salsa Selma frame and I am going with a combination of blue and white components. I noticed right away the issues with blue components that you mentioned, Stripes. The frame came with a blue Salsa seatpost collar and a blue Cane Creek headset and the blues are quite different. I am going with blue Hope hubs, nipples, and Race Face Atlas stem, and I hope that those components are far-enough removed from each other that slight differences won't be too noticeable. We shall see... I'll post a pic of what I have so far later today.
> 
> I did some minor bling on my Maverick - white components are sooo much easier.
> View attachment 769769
> ...


I ride with a guy that has a Maverick. I though he had the last one on the planet!!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Okay, here's the '05 Giant Yukon with virtually no OEM parts, except for the cassette, the chainrings, and shifter. Cha-ching!















I like the white...


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I was out on this the other day. The bike felt so small compared to my Trance. I was wondering how it might be for say an indoor bike park, like Ray's?


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey ladies! Been around here for a while and thoughti would post, not super blinged out but I like em!

Pugsley(actually away getting lefty-fied as we speak!)








Conundrum:








Casseroll:


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ooh, congrats on the Lefty! Post once it comes back. Very creative shots - I especially love the one with the turtle. And that Casserole is hawt!


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks! Definately will do. You all have some damn fine rides here!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Hey ladies! Been around here for a while and thoughti would post, not super blinged out but I like em!
> 
> Conundrum:
> View attachment 778909


*Unicycling looks dangerous!*


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Casseroll:
> View attachment 778912


Hooray, a fellow Casseroll owner! I loooove mine:









I just ordered a different rear rack for it that should look much better than that one in the photo.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice! Yours looks more teal than mine, that blue paint can really look differently depending on lighting I am noticing. What rear rack is that? I like the shape of it! What front are you going with? Finding a bag small enough to fit on stock was hard. It will be fine for now but if I end up on an all day ride, will need bigger than the Timbuk2 Bento box I have on there now. Just FYI....I got Bruce Gordon Rock n Road knobbies for it yesterday, they fit awesome! So if you have a hankering to go offroad more with the Cass and want to stay skinwall, the RnR tire works awesome! If it wasn't blizzarding here today, I would take a pic. It looks early MTB fantasmal!

Ooooooo....what year is your Trek?! Looks like early 80s? 520 or 720s model?


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

It's the photo - I took that with a crappy cell phone camera. It is definitely not that teal. 
The rear rack is a Soma Deco rack: Soma Deco Rear Rack
It's a good, sturdy rack, but I wanted something with thinner tubing that fit the look I am going for better.
I am actually going to make my own bag for the front rack. I've been indecisive on what fabric colors and patterns to go with, but I went ahead and got these panniers: Koki Bagaboo Pandan Cycling Pannier Bag
So I am trying to find a matching canvas fabric. I was planning to make it just large enough to hold a six-pack.

Thanks for the heads up on the knobbies! I have been tossing around the idea of doing some mild trails on it... the Paselas have been such great road tires for the price. Larger tires are a must on the roads here in Santa Fe.

That is a 1983 Trek 640. I love it and use it for commuting mostly (when I actually need a bike - I ride a bus to work and the stops are close enough to not necessitate a bike ride - bummer!). It is such a nimble little thing.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*When only the finest will do....*

Here's my 'bling'. 26" that can convert to 29"+. I notice significant resistance with that bigger hoop though....


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

thats some tufty bling you gotz there!


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Lefty pics!!! Bling, bling......
























2012 Necro Pugsley
2006 Lefty Speed Fork with custom Mendon fat clamps & front Lefty hub
Jones Loop Bars
Tioga Spyder flats & Twin Rail seat
Thudbuster LT seatpost
Big Fat Larry tires for wintertime float(summer is Endo combo)


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

verslowrdr said:


> Here's my 'bling'. 26" that can convert to 29"+. I notice significant resistance with that bigger hoop though....


Gotta watch out for those hedgehogs


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks plush, nakedbabytoes!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

HolyCrap, I didn't realize you could run a fattie w/ a leftie... which makes it a Fleftie? Lattie? Laftie? Flattie? :ciappa:

Loves me some fat bike. I've been able to toodle around on a fat bike a couple times and their handling always surprises me. You'd THINK they'd handle like a pig to look at 'em, but they don't. I kinda like how it's returning us to the real old skool stuff of wandering around slowly going "I wonder if I could ride that... only one way to find out....":thumbsup:

There's some really cool videos of folks bikepacking/packrafting kicking around on the intarwebz... The combo of fatbike + packraft opens up previously inconceivable opportunities for exploring the far north.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nakedbabytoes said:


> Lefty pics!!! Bling, bling......
> View attachment 782322
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! Nice ride! I seriously cannot wait to get a fat bike. Too much fun to be had!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

If anyone is serious about getting fat, end of season sales of new fatbikes, demos, and rentals are going on now. For example, the good guys at IRide in Waterbury VT posted these: 
20" Surly Moonlander
20" Surly Moonlander
18" Surly Moonlander
16" Surly Moonlander
14" Surly Pugsley


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

You ladies are seriously getting me fatty-curious! Lots of sand around here, but I am *also* a fatty myself who chugs along on the trails, so I am not sure the extra rolling resistance will be much fun when I am riding stuff that isn't sand...

I'll get my hardtail finished and try out the 2.35" tires (biggest I could fit, reviews said they are really 2.4+"! Pretty chubby compared to the 1.95" I have always ridden ) and decide from there if fatties are worth looking at 

I still *really* want a road bike too, for summer. It's too hot here to safely go in the mountains during summer. Dammit, I think that's the bug biting me again...


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Note exactly bling as I've always liked relatively plain bikes, but it's my new baby, having a carbon frame is probably as bling as I"ll get!


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

Love the white frame so easy to bring in another color, I added green in headset spacers, cables, and rims. A couple of blue accents too, rear hub, seat-post clamp.








what do you think?


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I like it! Do you have green grip clamps, too? I can't quite tell in the picture.


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

Clamps are charcoal grey, I have had green grips but they were too flashy


----------



## Katie785 (Jul 28, 2010)

Lupob6 said:


> Love the white frame so easy to bring in another color, I added green in headset spacers, cables, and rims. A couple of blue accents too, rear hub, seat-post clamp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you got those rims on amazon.. they were only $180 for the set a couple of months ago.. and I love those wheels! i have them in red.. light & stable & awesome!


----------



## Katie785 (Jul 28, 2010)

My niner started out as a $300 frame and a bunch of parts off my other bikes.. now a birthday and a bunch of holidays have gone by and the hubbie got me lots of yummy carbom.. weighs around 24.9 lbs


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Nice! I love how you even accessorized with the snow, bringing out the white in the cables and the fork.


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet Niner, Katie! I love your choice for the location of the photo shoot, too!

My Selma is almost done! I am so psyched! I am waiting on the bike shop to trim up a brake hose. The bike is looking crazy good. I can't wait to rip it up on the local trails this weekend!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

RadioActive said:


> Sweet Niner, Katie! I love your choice for the location of the photo shoot, too!
> 
> My Selma is almost done! I am so psyched! I am waiting on the bike shop to trim up a brake hose. The bike is looking crazy good. I can't wait to rip it up on the local trails this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 785541


Ooohhh! I can't wait to see the finished product! It's going to look so good!


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

*She's finished!*

All blinged out and ready to hit the trails! I am very pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh, wow!! She's gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

My ride just got pimped by my artist friend. I love it!!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Cleopatra - that. is. AWESOME! Ooh, I just noticed the skulls with pigtails! How did your friend do that? Did they have to take off the clear coat and paint it on, or are they decals? Very cool!


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

It is actually paint pen. I have no clue how long it will last, I hope it won't scratch too easily. Seems pretty sturdy. Worth it thought no matter what.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

badass!


----------



## ikkin (Jul 17, 2008)

Purps!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

nice! i wish Giant wasnt so stupid (i mean, innovative) with their funky sized stem or i could bling that all orange-like as well.


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh man, that Transition is droolworthy. Good job, ikkin!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Very nice Bandit, ikkin! @ Nicole - I agree with the comment about the stem on the TX 29er.


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

So far the only bling are the straitline Defacto pedals


----------



## kimikaw (Apr 13, 2010)

Over the winter Hubby decided he hated his barely ridden Jamis Dakar 650B1. Saw the opportunity to adopt it and make it my own. I've been working on blinging her up for awhile. Pretty sure I'm done (tho tubeless would be nice). Added purple ano Deity components - Dirty30 bar, cavity stem, seat post and valve caps. A gold Salsa seat clamp and Rays Mtb head cap. Oh and a WSD saddle. Call her my Mardi Gras rig. Just need to figure out how to add some beads!




































I'm pleased with her!


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Beaded streamers!!!

Also, depending on how much time you wanted to put into it, maybe you could also drill holes in the middle of some plastic beads and string them onto the housing and brake lines? Nothing crazy, just enough for the loose loops off the cockpit!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ooh, love it! Great theme you have going there and I like the way the purple sets off the gold frame - so cool!


----------



## C-kaae (Sep 21, 2014)

Matching BB, front of stem and grips


----------



## dbdg (Nov 6, 2014)

I LOVE this thread. Ive been eyeballing some really pretty blingy bikes and had no idea I could get the bits to make mine pretty myself! I have a black/white trek, and already have purple pedals. Now Ive spent the past 24 hrs locating new stuff!


----------



## dbdg (Nov 6, 2014)

Okay, here is what I have so far. Deity bar, grips and seat post coming (also a pair of 5/10's)


----------



## dbdg (Nov 6, 2014)

The paint pen worked really well. My only complaint is the lack of color options  i could use violet, but not the purple i wanted. I wanted a hot pink to go with, no dice.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Lookin' great, Diana! Love your sig, btw.


----------



## mtbjenlynn (Feb 24, 2015)

*My ride*

New to this forum and wanted to share my ride with you gals! I've only started really riding a year or so ago, and each day I get more and more addicted! Love my Giant Stance 2.0.

I look forward to chatting with you all!

Jen


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Jen - welcome! Your Stance is striking with all of that blue . We'll look forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## mtbjenlynn (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

The scenery looks awesome as well!


----------



## mtbjenlynn (Feb 24, 2015)

Sometimes it is green in California! Haha.


----------



## DudeDowne (Jun 18, 2012)

Nothing more bling than the galactic pimp Darth Vader (Lego Mini figure of course). Best derailleur cover ever! Although an epic light Saber battled ensued when my son realized I pilfered his cache.

Ahh...sorry ladies just saw what forum I am in. Lego Friends mini figures would look awesome with the purple Diety bars however.

Please proceed with the lashings for my faux pas.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

DudeDowne said:


> View attachment 967566
> 
> 
> Nothing more bling than the galactic pimp Darth Vader (Lego Mini figure of course). Best derailleur cover ever! Although an epic light Saber battled ensued when my son realized I pilfered his cache.
> ...


No way! Uh uh, I'm not chastising after seeing those pics. That is so cool!


----------



## Asterope (Mar 11, 2014)

DudeDowne - your vader derailleur (cover) is awesome - and that paint job is sweet!!


----------



## DudeDowne (Jun 18, 2012)

Asterope said:


> DudeDowne - your vader derailleur (cover) is awesome - and that paint job is sweet!!


Asterope...thanks! Legos are awesome.


----------



## Sagwa (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's a picture of my Yeti SB66, just bought and built in November. Only got it out a few times before the winter and can't wait to get back out!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbjenlynn (Feb 24, 2015)

Awesome Yeti! Those are nice looking bikes!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's an extra-small Yeti SB5c that a friend's wife just had built. She's pretty thrilled with it, as you'd expect.










The build spec and more photos are here:

https://m.vitalmtb.com/community/The-Garage,27759/setup,28623?ptab


----------



## Sagwa (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice rim decals!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Sagwa said:


> Nice rim decals!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, details like that really make a build special. My friend has one in the works with custom frame, fork, and rim decals.


----------



## mtbjenlynn (Feb 24, 2015)

Sweet looking bike! Love that blue color!


----------



## mtbjenlynn (Feb 24, 2015)

What do you guys think of adding some purple accessories to my black and blue bike? Not sure if it will be too busy. I have added blue hubs, but was thinking of adding some purple in there.


----------

